# how to make money painting apartments



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> Condo Painters and Apartment Painters Are Two Way different types of painters and Paint Jobs. Here is a 8400 Sq. Ft. Condo I painted and stained early this year. I don't think anyone could paint this place for the $350.00 I charged. :w00t:
> 
> 
> PC130167.jpg
> ...


well your arguing the exception here. thats a ridiculous condo and look like a good job. Most of the condos we have here are like 600 to 1200 sq ft lots of them 2 bedroom one story. Which are probably close to his apartments. I have built condos that sell forr 500k a pop but thats the exception....


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

I didn't read everyone's posts but I did apartment painting years back for a couple years. We made money but it took forever to get paid so i stopped.

we were painting 4 to 5 apartments a day. me and one skilled painter. one coat one color with semigloss on the kitchen, bath and doors (trim went flat)

single bedroom went for $300 and 2 bedroom went for $350 - apartment management company supplied the material. One Coat same color over same color - we didnt use tarps (I dont drip)

That was back in 2002 and 2003


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok nav,

u were painting five apartments per day. thats 16 man hours divided by 5 = 1 apartment every three man hours. 

How did you accomplish that? Just rollin and brushing?


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

How did you accomplish that?

One Coat same color over same color - we didnt use tarps (I dont drip)


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Spare That's the thing when you have your system down for apartment painting you fly thru these units, Like I said it's all about speed when it comes to apartments, my brother works together with another guy and they go to U of M every year before school start and they have what they call a Full blown Burn, they paint the dorms, and they work 15 to 18 hours a day for two weeks(14 days), all they do is spray back roll, but for this two week time span they make good money, the thing is you get burned out, cause it's the same thing for hours. that's why I said speed is what it's all about. 

Then as for the pay time it's a ***** cause some pay 90 day net, but if you have a number of accounts and you bill it right you have your bread and butter money coming in all the time, when you do apartments is that you can also offer carpet cleaning and apartment clean outs after people move out, Apartments can make you some steady money but you need a system for doing apartments. Good luck


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

chris n said:


> How did you accomplish that?
> 
> One Coat same color over same color - we didnt use tarps (I dont drip)


the tarp comment wasn't completely true. We used tarps over counters and hard surface flooring. if you sprinkle carpet you really cant see it.


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

NAV said:


> the tarp comment wasn't completely true. We used tarps over counters and hard surface flooring. if you sprinkle carpet you really cant see it.


I know your going to catch hell for that comment but its the truth. I wouldnt go by that in a house but a apartment, why not. They dont change the carpet for 5 years or more and were supposed to care about a few paint sprinkles when you cant even see them. I do the same thing. I also use the 3/4 collasus purdy roller which hardly drips anything anyways.


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

I paint apartments as part of my job and have a few tricks to speed things up. I never mask because it's faster and cheaper to wipe a little paint off the trim than to mask and strip it. I almost never need a brush, preferring to do my cut in with one of those 6" long 1" round rollers with the plastic button on the end. Keep the button clean and you don't get paint on the cabinets, casing, ceiling or wherever you're cutting in. I use a 24" steel edged shield if the edge of the trim isn't wide enough to just roll the button across. If the flooring isn't going to be replaced I do use a tarp on the Vinyl or tiled areas (only if I'm painting the lid) but almost never on carpet, because when I'm done painting the carpet cleaner has his turn.


----------



## agr013081 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Apartment Leads*

Mr. Mike you mentioned that you have apartment leads in the Louisville, KY area. We are a struggling new company and would appreciate any and all leads you may have. Thank You


----------

